# The Redonda Drill



## Brian Johns (Aug 15, 2015)

I wrote this up recently. 

Read and enjoy! 

The Redonda Drill - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts

Brian


----------



## geezer (Aug 15, 2015)

Interesting. The first system I studied back in the 80s favored much more linear striking with a "punching" quality similar to a boxer's and using very compact movements. The guys I've trained with in more recent years come from diverse backgrounds and include redondas in their curriculum. The whirling power generation is quite different than what I did before. 

When I teach my own group, we do sinawali's both ways, although we keep our movements compact and never circle our stick behind our head as some do with their "sumbradas". Just a personal preference probably coming from my roots in Wing Chun with its emphasis on efficiency and economy of motion.


----------

